
Sleeping tactics and f.lux - somid3
http://youexec.com/articles/sleeping-tactics
======
somid3
Hi all, I started You Exec with a few friends -- and its true, most of the
people I have interviewed request to remain anonymous -- we had one person ask
for money and we refused, hence we can't use his name. The other ones would
rather remain annon because his customers would feel used (that was the viral
gifts one). And you're right, we are a small team and do this on the side...
so sometimes typos do happen.

Overall, we carry out interviews, write articles, and create resources to help
professionals. I thought this sleep article would help some developers. Why
don't you ask me anything and I'll be happy to answer. And I am sorry for the
negative energy in the comments -- overall, if I can be of service or help let
me know.

~~~
majewsky
Since you're writing here, some quick feedback:

> By the way, if you don't believe me about the blue-light concept there are
> plenty of scientific papers about the topic, consider this article from the
> Washington Post.

The link to the referenced article is missing.

~~~
somid3
Ah, just added it

------
dfc
How was the 1% to 2% decrease in performance measured? Or was it a case of
let's make up a number so our article appears to have an experimental basis.

~~~
wodenokoto
It is a number that conveys that it is hardly noticeable, but compounds into
big losses.

It's a personal assessment.

~~~
somid3
minutes spent working via a time tracker.

------
tedmiston
Everyone is talking about the company or typos for some reason. The article
here actually has some interesting ideas though. I think I'll send it to
Kindle to read instead of a phone in the spirit of that.

~~~
bostonvaulter2
I'm curious what the easiest way to read emails on a kindle or other e-reader
is.

------
jbmorgado
_" Sleep is the new status symbol."_

Seriously, I actually sleep quite a bit, but this guy comparing himself to an
athlete at work, and also telling me that he has to sleep 11h in the days we
goes working out is just plain bragging... which is typical from the Fortune
100 execs the article then claims that they might or may not (this part is
weird) be interviewing.

------
ryandrake
It doesn't seem to mention anything about who the interviewee is. Clicking
through a few other articles on the site shows the same pattern. A very odd
angle for a web site. We "interview" anonymous people who may or may not be
Fortune 100 execs, and further may or may not be real people.

~~~
somid3
most of the people I have interviewed request to remain anonymous -- we had
one person ask for money and we refused, hence we can't use his name. The
other ones would rather remain annon because his customers would feel used
(that was the viral gifts one). And you're right, we are a small team and do
this on the side... so sometimes typos do happen.

~~~
nitemice
Can I suggest that you specifically state that in your articles then? It would
at least clarify the cause for a lack of source/interviewee name.

------
scorpioxy
Tangential but does he really need 10 hours of sleep a day? The article says
from 10 till 8.

I know that some people need that amount to be well rested but that's unusual
and often it turns out that they also need exercise and a change to a
healthier diet and once those happen, they need less sleep.

------
smichel17
For any interested, Red Moon is a GPL android app for filtering blue light and
dimming your screen. [https://github.com/raatmarien/red-
moon](https://github.com/raatmarien/red-moon)

Disclaimer: I am one of the developers.

------
veganjay
Slightly off-topic, but I previously used f.lux and switched to redshift-gtk.
It has a system-try indicator and auto-start built-in.

[http://jonls.dk/redshift/](http://jonls.dk/redshift/)

~~~
matt_kantor
The downside of Redshift is that it doesn't work with Wayland.

GNOME 3.24 has a built-in feature called "night light"[0] that supposedly does
work with Wayland (I haven't tried it). MacOS also now has a similar feature
called "night shift"[1] and I expect other desktop environments will follow
suit, eventually spelling the end of third-party solutions like f.lux and
Redshift.

[0]: [http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/gnome-night-light-blue-
li...](http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/gnome-night-light-blue-light-filter-
linux)

[1]: [https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT207513](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT207513)

------
jasonshen
Can someone explain more of the backstory behind Youexec? I can't tell if
their sparse, name-dropping landing page is brilliant or a marketing hack. And
I've got a marketing background so that's saying a lot!

~~~
OJFord
It started a few months ago, I think I saw it here and signed up out of
curiosity.

There's very little available free, with (I'm led to believe) more content
available at the cost of giving people your referral link.

I haven't given anyone my referral link though, since the content that is
available to me seems so poor. Frequent typos, questionable advice, (most
recently 'if your CV will be read digitally, it should have a dark
background') and probably-paid advertisements masquerading as recommendations
('buy your boss an {obscure item link} to get noticed').

~~~
stagbeetle
> _advertisements masquerading as recommendations_

You're not wrong. He mentions two products in the article: f.lux and the
_Sleep Smarter_ book.

The rest is in the disclaimer:

> _You Exec has no affiliation with f.lux. We have not been paid to promote
> the software, neither do we gain any financial value if you use their
> software. We have tested their software to the best of our abilities and we
> did not find any spyware, viruses, pop-up ads, etc. Legal notes: follow the
> suggestions of this article at your own risk._

The book itself also has some alarming ratings.

~~~
tedmiston
I thought the disclaimer seemed out of place as it seemed obvious they had no
affiliation with f.lux. Now it makes sense that they just have a disclaimer
for everything so it's clearer what's sponsored content.

------
NoGravitas
Works 5 hours a day, sleeps 10? Nice work if you can get it.

------
chandmk
"all the light bulbs in my home are warm, they emit more yellow and orange
than any other color. Like chocolate at midnight, "

Now, it is not that easy to find these light bulbs that emit extra more
yellow/orange light and chocolate color at midnight

~~~
tedmiston
I figured he was referring to Philips Hue bulbs or similar.

~~~
disease
I assumed the same thing. I bought a bunch of these things and made sure they
were displaying red light late at night and believe this helped me feel more
relaxed and tired late at night. Note that I'm in Minnesota where it is much
more difficult to rely on natural lighting for wake/sleep periods.

------
zamalek
> airplane mode

My old HTC had quiet times - mute the phone unless an the same person phones
twice. It was a great feature that doesn't seem to have made it into newer
models.

~~~
hvidgaard
The last 2 major versions of Android have had this build in.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
including bypass for double attempts?

~~~
MaurizioPz
yes (if they retry in 15 minutes)

------
pvinis
So many "as sleep" instead of "asleep".

------
StillBored
Why not just wear a pair of blue blocker sunglasses?

~~~
somid3
Sounds like a Kickstarter campaign in the making.

